# Goodbye, Hunter.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/sixers/news/hunter_050811.html

Hope it works for you, Steven. If you're getting anything over a mill a year, your agent is a genius.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

It was a offer he couldn't refuse like he said on Gambo and Ash. I know he'll do good with his hand repaired.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well now I understand the Marc Jackson move... Oh well his time is going down anyway with K.T. in here.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

...

:wave:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Threw out the trash! 

That was a good one.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

Holla!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Steven Hunter accepted a five-year contract worth almost $17 million with the Philadelphia 76ers. The final year of the deal is a player option.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

5 years and 17 million?

Wow! I never thought a backup undersized center would be worth that?

Hunter will be missed though. I don't understand why some of you guys didn't like him. He still may become a very good player. The new trend in the NBA seems to be skinny athletic centers. If this continues, Hunter will excel.

He did a lot of good stuff for us last year and he will be missed. A linup of Amare, KT, Hunter, Marion, and Nash would have gotten lots of boards and blocks.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dam. Even Though Hunter may have not been the best coordinated guy i still loved him, i wish he retained him oh well i hope he does well in philly. Best of Luck to him. ARgh we are loosing our core players . WE have kept the best 3 but we r looseing some of the greats that took us to the WCF, hopefully we have sumtin up oursleves.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Steven Hunter accepted a five-year contract worth almost $17 million with the Philadelphia 76ers. The final year of the deal is a player option.



Holy ****! Who's his agent? God himself?


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

For occasions such as this, I wish there was a smilie icon flipping the bird that I could use. Or maybe one giving a raspberry to keep it more p.c.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Too bad. I think I was the only one who actually liked Hunter. He lead the league in blockers per 48 minutes last year. Who will replace that? Pat Burke? Scott Padgett? I don't think so.


----------



## Edaw-hsoB (Aug 12, 2005)

Not a huge loss by any means... but a HUGE gain for Hunter if hes making that kind of doh.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Edaw-hsoB said:


> Not a huge loss by any means... but a HUGE gain for Hunter if hes making that kind of doh.


Not a huge loss but it is a loss. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i liked hunter too, but that kind of contract is a bit more than i would pay for him...ok a lot more


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

sorry to see him go, but 3+ mil a year is a little bit too much.


----------

